# Bobby Farrell gestorben



## Mandalorianer (30 Dez. 2010)

*Bobby Farrell gestorben
"Boney M"-Popstar tot im Hotel aufgefunden​*
Tragischer Tod: Disco-Legende Bobby Farrell starb heute im Alter von 61 Jahren. Er wurde tot in einem Sankt Petersburger Hotel aufgefunden.

Berühmt wurde er als schriller Tänzer in der Band Boney M bekannt. Zusammen mit den drei Sängerinnen Liz Mitchell (58), Marcia Barrett (62) und Maizie Williams (59) feierte er vor allem in den 70er und 80er Jahren große Erfolge in Deutschland - „Rivers of Babylon“ und „Rasputin“ waren nur zwei ihrer größten Hits.

Der niederländische Star wurde heute Morgen nach einem Konzert in der russischen Stadt leblos in seinem Hotel aufgefunden. Die genauen Todesumstände sind nicht bekannt.

*Wir sprechen seinen Angehörigen und Freunden unser tiefes Beileid aus. 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## happy holiday (30 Dez. 2010)

war gerade Bericht bei WDR2


----------



## syd67 (30 Dez. 2010)

schade zu hoeren bin mit der musik aufgewachsen meine mom
war ein grosser fan! REST IN PEACE;(


----------



## Franky70 (14 Jan. 2011)

Farian sang für ihn aber Bobby hatte diesen einprägsamen Tanzstil.
Nicht meine Musik, aber legendär.
Er tanzte bis zuletzt, RIP.


----------

